# Acer Switch Alpha 12?



## mahiro (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 
ich würde mir gerne ein 2 in 1 Gerät kaufen und habe dort das Aber Switch Alpha 12 im Auge. Hätte da jetzt die eine oder andere Frage dazu.

1. Lohnt sich der Kauf noch oder kommen in den nächsten Wochen bessere Geräte auf den Markt?
2. 4GB oder 8GB?
3. Kann man einen anderen Stift benutzen z.B. einen von Wacom?

Benutzen werde ich das Gerät zum Filme schauen, Zeichnen (Anfänger), Photoshop und World oft Warcraft.

Gruß
Mahiro


----------



## L4D2K (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habe ein Switch Alpha 12 (i5 8GB Ram und 256GB SSD) und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden, aber wenn ich mir deine Anforderungen mit dem Zeichnen und Photoshop ansehe würde ich dir davon abraten eines zu kaufen.
Der Stylus der dabei ist, ist ein super Mausersatz und eignet sich noch gut um in PDF-Dokumenten Notizen zu machen, aber zum Zeichnen ist der nicht so gut geeignet.
Leider gibt es auch keinen anderen Stylus der mit dem Switch Alpha 12 funktioniert.
Das Problem ist wohl auch nicht der Stylus, sonder die Software die dahinter ist. Gibt einen Thread dazu im Acer Community Forum
Acer Alpha Switch 12 Active Pen - Page 6 - Acer Community - 440306
Leider scheint Acer nicht willens  zu sein da noch irgendwas dran zu machen.


----------



## mahiro (6. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mir halt dieses Video angeschaut und da sieht das mit dem Zeichnen gar nicht so schlecht aus (WinTab/Lazy Nezumi).


----------



## L4D2K (7. Februar 2017)

Jo, das Video kenne ich, klappt dann halt auch nur mit diesen Apps so gut.
Ich mache selber nichts mit Zeichnen oder so, hab nur mal selbst im Windows Ink Skizzenblock rum gekritzelt sah nicht schön aus^^
Ich hatte eigentlich mal geplant mit dem Switch Alpha meine Mathe Vorlesungen mit zuschreiben, aber eine ganze Vorlesung mit dem Stylus mit zu schreiben ist echt frustrierend. 
Bei anderen Modulen gibt es zum Glück immer PDF-Folien, wenn ich mir da noch Notizen reinschreiben will klappt das recht gut.
Benutze dafür Drawboard PDF und zoome dann immer nah an die Stelle an der ich etwas schreiben will und kann so dann etwas größer schreiben.
In der normal Ansicht ist das dann gut lesbar.

Wenn du nur mit diesen Apps da aus kommst mit deinem Zeichnen und Photoshop ist das Switch Alpha schon ein tolles Gerät.
Zu deinen anderen Punkten, Filme kann man darauf ganz gut gucken, 
World of Warcraft sollte laut dem Notebookcheck Benchmark auch auf low oder mid laufen.
Intel HD Graphics 520 - NotebookCheck.net Tech
Hab selber noch keine Spiele außer der Gwent Beta probiert, wo bei mir die den Akku dann recht schnell leer säuft und das Switch Alpha auch richtig warm wird.


----------



## mahiro (7. Februar 2017)

Ok, danke für die Infos.
Das mit dem Zeichnen ist eh so ein Just for Fun Ding will das einfach mal testen ohne mir direkt nen Wacom zu holen. 
Hauptnutzen ist halt im Bett liegen und Filme schauen, im Internet Surfen und World of Warcraft AH checken.  

Werde mir dann wohl auch die i5/8GB/256GB Version die Tage holen.


----------



## ThoSta (7. Februar 2017)

Dazu muss aber gesagt sein dass das schreiben am Tablet auch seine Zeit braucht. Schreibe jetzt ca ein Jahr meine Vorlesungen am Tablet mit und am Anfang konnte man dass nicht gut lesen. Hat einfach seine Zeit gebraucht aber inzwischen schaut es ganz gut aus.
Das Problem mit den welligen diagonalen Linien hat mein Surface auch das ist also wirklich kein Problem vom Acer Ansich.
Verwende zum schreiben Onenote (die App) oder das genannte Drawboard wenn's ein PDF ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ahab (7. Februar 2017)

Unabhängig von der Stift-Problematik ist das Switch 12 ein absoluter Geheimtipp. Surface-Klone gehen sonst erst bei deutlich über 700€ los und haben dann teilweise "nur" einen Core M Prozessor drin (was je nach Einsatz besser sein kann, ich kann die hohen Preise trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen). Wenn ich nicht so ein Surface-Fanboy wäre, hätte ich auch schon zugeschlagen.  

Auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert. Ob bald neue Tablets rauskommen? Klar! Und besser und schneller sind sie sicher auch, aber auch immer wesentlich teurer, gerade zum Launch und selbst lange danach. De facto gibt es keine wirklichen Alternativen zum Switch 12 - sie sind entweder deutlich schlechter ausgestattet, oder eben wesentlich teurer. Die Hardware des Switch wird auf jeden Fall noch eine ganze Weile ausreichen, gerade in Anbetracht deiner Anforderungen. 

Hier noch ein ausführlicher Testbericht:

Acer Switch Alpha 12 im Test: Ein Preis/Leistungssieger


----------



## fotoman (7. Februar 2017)

mahiro schrieb:


> Hauptnutzen ist halt im Bett liegen und Filme   schauen, im Internet Surfen und World of Warcraft AH checken.


Hast Du bereits ein Tablet (vorzugsweise mind. 10") oder Dir das ganze   gut überlegt? 12" finde ich sehr groß für soche Anwendungen, Das  Switch  Alpha 12 wiegt 920g ohne Tastatur (also sowiel wie mein Chuwi  Hi12).  Das möchte ich weder lange in der Hand halten noch darauf  einschlafen  (auch nicht mit Displayschutzglas).

Als Arbeitsgerät oder auch zum Lesen von PDFs finde ich die Größe sehr  angenehm (vor allem auf Grund vom Seitenverhältnis). Das sind bei mir  aber alles Aktionen, bei denen das Tablet dauerhaft vor mir auf dem  Tisch liegt und nur zum Transport in die Hand genommen wird. Im Bett oder auf dem Sofa liege ich eher auf dem Rücken und halte das Tablet in den Händen (wozu mir das Chuwi und auch das Surface Pro 2 viel zu schwer sind).



ThoSta schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den welligen diagonalen Linien hat mein Surface auch das ist also wirklich kein Problem vom Acer Ansich.


Es betrifft nicht nur Dein Surface oder das Switch Alpha 12, sondern mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit alle. Immer abhängig von der Display-Auflösung, der Stifttechnik und vor allem auch von der genutzten Software.

Liefert die Kombi aus Display und Stift zu wenig Daten, dann bleibt der Software halt nur übrig, aus diesen Daten irgendwas zu machen. Die eine Software zieht einfache Linien (was nur bei hoher Auflösung, hoher Samplerate oder langsamen Zeichnen keine Probleme macht), die andere nutzten die Stift-Samples als Stützpunkte für entsprechende Kurven, womit alles glatter aussieht.

Das sieht man z.B. schön, wenn man auf dem selben Tablet einmal mit Windows Paint und einmal z.B. mit Photoshop (ohne Zusatztreiber) malt. In Paint sieht auf meinen Tablets (Surface Pro 2 und Asus Vivotab Note 8, beide mit Wacom-Digitizer) alles schon glatt aus. Mit PSE 2 (das garantiert noch keine Stiftfunktionen enthält) erhält man bei gleicher Linienbreite wellige oder zackelige Linien. Außer, man zeichnet langsam genug.

Und gerade auf dem Vivotab Note 8 mit Atom Z3740 sieht man, dass beim schnellen Zeichnen in Paint die Reaktion weiter dem Stift hinterher hinkt wie mit einer App, die einfach nur irgendwas hinkrakelt.


----------

